# Help McLane roller drive question.



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I have a 20" McLane reel mower. Roller drive handle won't stay down when I engage it. Basically have to hold down to keep engaged. Consistently breaks chain at masterlink in the roller drive. It was doing this previously so I rebuilt the drive system with new sprockets and chains. It's still doing the same thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2020)

Try adjusting the tension on the chain by moving the engine forward just a bit


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for the tip @Nixnix42. I believe we are thinking of two different chains. This is the chain that connects the rear axle to the drop down roller drive. I did adjust those two to make the tension right. Still gives me the same issue for some reason. If my yard is too bumpy still do you think that could potentially cause the chain coming off? Also I think the roller driver handle not staying engaged unless I hold it may be part of the problem but not sure how or if I can adjust that to stay down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2020)

my bad...yes that might cause it. but I had a quite bumpy yard to begin with and my first reel was a mclane with the roller system. I never had issues with the drive activation lever though.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Put the mower on a flat surface like concrete and then undo the 4-point bolt on the arm that holds the linkage that pushes the wheels down. Throw the drive lever forward. Tighten the 4-point bolt. Pull the drive lever back and make sure the tires don't contact the mower deck.

Check to make sure that your sprocket on the wheel drum is in line with the sprocket on the axle. Also, make sure that your drum's axle is parallel to the mower axle. The adjustments are on the hangers on either end of the bracket that bolts to the wheel carriage. While you're there check chain tension.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Thank you @quadmasta. I will give that a try and report back once I try mowing with that new adjustments. Once again I appreciate it.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Is there supposed to be a bushing on this roller drive axle. Seems the problem may be these wheels can slide left and right about the width of the space between the sprocket and bracket circled in blue.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

There's a bushing only on one side; it's about that big. The other side has a thrust washer. According to this picture I took when I replaced my tires it looks like the bushing is on the sprocket side and the washer's on the other


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

quadmasta said:


> Put the mower on a flat surface like concrete and then undo the 4-point bolt on the arm that holds the linkage that pushes the wheels down. Throw the drive lever forward. Tighten the 4-point bolt. Pull the drive lever back and make sure the tires don't contact the mower deck.
> 
> Check to make sure that your sprocket on the wheel drum is in line with the sprocket on the axle. Also, make sure that your drum's axle is parallel to the mower axle. The adjustments are on the hangers on either end of the bracket that bolts to the wheel carriage. While you're there check chain tension.


This work great thanks! For prosperity I thought I would add a picture of what needs to be loosened.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

look at that fancy new mower


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

So, this is the only adjustment you had to make? You pushed the drive lever forward ... And.... ?
I am having the exact same problem. 
Thx!


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

I've got the same issue. What did you do with the bolt in the center of this linkage? Drop the drive lever and what was the next step. My drive lever does not stay engaged.


----------

